# cfl flickering



## Super Tom (Mar 9, 2011)

Anybody know what would cause cfl lamps to flicker when the switch is off. They are in a poultry house there are also cold cathode dimmable lamps on a seperate circuit with a seperate neutral


----------



## Malaking_TT (Dec 17, 2010)

Super Tom said:


> Anybody know what would cause cfl lamps to flicker when the switch is off. They are in a poultry house there are also cold cathode dimmable lamps on a seperate circuit with a seperate neutral


Capacitive duractance interacting with magneto reluctance.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Super Tom said:


> Anybody know what would cause cfl lamps to flicker when the switch is off. They are in a poultry house there are also cold cathode dimmable lamps on a seperate circuit with a seperate neutral


If they are on a dimmer switch make sure that the switch is off not just turned all the way down that could be what is going on..

Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Also a very high electrical magnetic field may do this.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd get yur eyes checked.


----------



## 309a (May 23, 2010)

I've seen the same thing in my house. The light above the stairs will flicker a couple times intermittently after turning it off. Single pole switch, no dimmer.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I've found cfl don't work properly any time they have to go through some sort of circuit board, fans with remote's, motion detectors, digital timers but photo cells are okay.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I wonder if there is a capacitor in the cfl that maintains energy for a moment after the power is turned off.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I wonder if there is a capacitor in the cfl that maintains energy for a moment after the power is turned off.


That might be the case they do have a dim glow just after you shut them off and it is dark enough to see it...


----------



## 309a (May 23, 2010)

That's my guess. I'm figuring if I change the bulb it won't flicker on shut-off. I haven't changed the bulb since we moved in, and I don't know when the previous HO installed it or the brand. I haven't seen this with the Phillips brand CFL's I've replaced.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> If they are on a dimmer switch make sure that the switch is off not just turned all the way down that could be what is going on..
> 
> Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


Most likely.


----------

